
10 Interview Questions Every JavaScript Developer Should Know - taytus
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/10-interview-questions-every-javascript-developer-should-know-6fa6bdf5ad95
======
tennien
Classical inheritance is rarely "an appropriate choice" but prototypal
inheritance is appropriate "any time you need inheritance"? Classical
inheritance is syntactic sugar for prototypal inheritance.

